# Seth Thomas No.2 Regulator



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

Been a while since I posted a clock here.I picked up the Seth Thomas No.2 Regulator at the last NAWCC Pasedena Show.Been wanting one for years saw this one that was in great shape for a fair price.Seth Thomas made the No.2 model for about 80 years from the 1800's to the 1900's this one was made in the 1920's.It has a weight driven movement and will run for eight days on one wind up.These clock were in school's,train stations,and public building.What I like is the second bit on the dial for the seconds you can set this clock in sink like a hacking watch and see how accurate the clock is.Every thing is original on this clock it's hard to find one with a untouched dial most seem to be repainted or replaced with a paper replacement dial glad mine is untouched.The originals dials on my model were metal painted dials.Never knew these had blued hands.


----------



## river rat (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is a youtube video with a little info on this clock.
Antique Clock Collecting : Antique Clocks: Railroad Clocks - YouTube


----------



## 440saw (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice, I live in the next town to Thomaston, CT. Lot's of clock history here in CT. Your's is a nice piece. Congratulations.


----------

